# Cheyenne Woods Heads Field for LPGA Q-School - Phase 2



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

It will be a big week for many players as they try to earn their 2015 LPGA cards this week. LPGA Qualifying Tournament Stage 2 will take place starting Tuesday, September 30th, with the final round Friday, October 3. There will be 192 ladies teeing it up, with the top 80 advancing to Phase 3 in December. This tournament will have no cut as all players that complete the 72 holes will receive Symetra Tour playing cards for 2015. 

Here are the Key Details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Q-School Phase 2 - Cheyenne Woods Heads Field List


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1 - Brogan McKinnon -6 
T2 - Celine Herbin -3 
T2 - Fabiola Arriaga -3 
T4 - Carly Werwie -2 
T4 - Katelyn Sepmoree -2 
T4 - Susy Benavides -2 
T4 - Nina Rodriguez -2 
T4 - Pinrath Loomboonruang -2 
T4 - Annie Park (a) -2 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Q-School Phase 2 - Cheyenne Woods Heads Field List


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Brogan McKinnon -7	
T2	Ginger Howard	-5	
T2 Minjee Lee	-5	
T2	Celine Herbin -5	
5	Carly Werwie -4	
T6	Annie Park (a)	-3	
T6	Jessy Tang	-3	
T6	Ju Young Park	-3	
T9	Katelyn Sepmoree	-2	
T9	Fiona Puyo	* -2	
T9	Su Oh (a)	 -2	
T9	Susy Benavides	-2 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Q-School Phase 2 - Cheyenne Woods Heads Field List*


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3:


T1	Ginger Howard	-8	
T1	Su Oh -8	
T1	Alison Lee -8	
4	Celine Herbin	-7	
T5	Carly Werwie	-4	
T5	Annie Park (a)	-4	
T5	Katherine Perry	-4	
T8	Minjee Lee	-3	
T8	Ju Young Park	-3	
T8	Stephanie Meadow	-3	

For full results:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Q-School Phase 2 - Cheyenne Woods Heads Field List


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final Results: 

1 Ginger Howard -9 
2 Alison Lee (a) -8 
T3 Annie Park (a) -6 
T3 Su Oh (a) -6 
T5 Karlin Beck -5 
T5 Minjee Lee -5 
T5 Samantha Richdale -5 
T8 Ye-na Chung -4 
T8 Ju Young Park -4 
T10 Augusta James (a) F -3 
T10 Katherine Perry -3 

For complete scoring: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Q-School Phase 2 - Cheyenne Woods Heads Field List


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I find it amusing that the young lady who tied for 10th is named Katherine Perry... I wonder if she is known as Katy, as in Katy Perry, the performer... ??? There could be some interesting marketing opportunities there, but trying to get a search engine to find the golfer's listing on the web might present some problems.


----------

